# Unknown?????



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

This fish is roughly 3 inches long, has the "v" in the tail fin with no hyaline. Also has red in the anal fin. I know the pic is rough, but any ideas?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Crappy pic... Try to post a better one


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I said the pic was rough.......tell me something I don't know!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Repost with a better flank shot


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like a Serrulatus


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

OK , found this pic of when the fish came in.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hard to tell Pedro would know on eiganmanni, looks small hard to tell


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

The fish came from Pedro, he did'nt know what it is. He called it an unknown. I'll post pics when it gets bigger.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks similar to my eigenmanni


----------

